# Rotala mexicans goias >>> dry start?



## DogFish2.0 (Oct 7, 2011)

Rotala mexicans goias is a new plant for me. I've got it in my Whiskey Barrel pond for now and it's doing well. Bought it for a nano to 'scape at a later date. Now thinking about just getting the nano going DSM. Mostly due to the zipper loaches continually uprooting the stems.

I hope to have a patch of rotala mexicans goiasas a foreground plant.

Anyone have experience with this one in DSM or emerged?

Thanks


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

I have it rotala mexicana red? You can try just directly putting it into a very humid environment but be prepared for a good deal of it to die off. I recommend you let it grow out of the water. so find some kind of shallow container and let the stems break the surface themselves.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

Rotalas are very hard to grow emersed. If you want to attempt to grow them emersed you will need a very high humidity.


----------

